# Ibanez AX-7221: how bad?



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 18, 2009)

So there is an Ibanez AX-7221 up for sale on CL right now for $130. I've been looking for another 7 that isn't baritone scale to add to my arsenal, and I'm tempted to act. How bad is this guitar? I've not heard many good things about it, but I'm willing to put up with it it's not terrible. What kind of neck does it have? I can't find much detailed info on the thing, beyond the musicians friend style stats.


----------



## Korngod (Sep 18, 2009)

have not personally played one but i hear they are of a slightly lower quality than the RG7321. i believe the scale is 25.5'' but thats all i really know, $130 is not a bad price at all for that.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 18, 2009)

AFAIK, Mahogany body and the neck profile is like a chunkier 7321? On paper they aren't bad guitars, they just suffer from Indonesia quality control. Regardless, 130 for it is a good price, I'd take one and pimp it out if I were you 

Edit: OH, and as with any AX series, prepare for neck heaviness. A good idea would be to move the strap button like I did on my AX110XL I had for a very brief time (Baritones are cool, but I'm a shred guy and can't live without neck pickups, not to mention lacking that high E )

Here's a pic


----------



## Shooter (Sep 18, 2009)

^I agree with the neck dive. Did you just relocate the strap button nearest the neck, or the lower one too? And how much did that help?

They're actually not as terrible as some people say they are. The Japan made AX7521 is definitely better, but I'd put the AX7221 roughly on par with the RG7321, to be honest. The neck is almost the same to me as the RG7321, although I haven't played one of those in a long time... basically, it's a nice feeling neck, but a little chunky compared to the high-end Ibanez guitars, and the binding feels a little cheap. 

Hope that helps! Oh, and I measured the scale length once, and it actually came out closer to 24.75", like a Gibson.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Sep 18, 2009)

Shooter said:


> ^I agree with the neck dive. Did you just relocate the strap button nearest the neck, or the lower one too? And how much did that help?
> 
> They're actually not as terrible as some people say they are. The Japan made AX7521 is definitely better, but I'd put the AX7221 roughly on par with the RG7321, to be honest. The neck is almost the same to me as the RG7321, although I haven't played one of those in a long time... basically, it's a nice feeling neck, but a little chunky compared to the high-end Ibanez guitars, and the binding feels a little cheap.
> 
> Hope that helps! Oh, and I measured the scale length once, and it actually came out closer to 24.75", like a Gibson.


Just the one near the neck. It helped quite a bit, if not a ton. It was a LITTLE neck heavy still, but keep in mind this was the 27" baritone version aswell so it had a much longer neck than the 24.75" AX's. You don't even want to know how neck heavy it was before. Simply put, imagine the basswood GAX times two


----------



## Shooter (Sep 18, 2009)

Well if it helped on a 27", it should cure the problem on my 24.75". Thanks man, definitley gonna try that out at some point during all the refinishing and whatnot!


----------



## Bevo (Sep 18, 2009)

Had the baritone for a bit but the neck dive was to much for me, my left arm got pumped just playing.
Neck is a bit thick but not bad at all.

For that price I would grab it and do some mods, its not bad but some good used pick ups, relocating the front strap lock and your set.

I actualy think you can get an extension pin for the front lock which should balance you out.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 18, 2009)

The AX7221 is a lot better guitar than it's made out to be. It's not great, but thats a sweet price for one! I say buy the thing.


----------



## Eyebanezist (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with Mattmc74.
I am holding one right now. It is the first 7 that I have owned, so I don't really have any means for comparison, but I definitely like the sound of this guitar. I didn't like the feel of it at first, but the more I play it, the more I like it. 
Having said all that, I don't like the short scale length and I definitely don't like only having 22 frets!
If you wanna hear it, I have a couple of video's of it on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wnj9tslYwc


----------



## Xaios (Jan 19, 2010)

Got Bump?


----------



## Detuned0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I had one years back and regret getting rid of it. It was a comfortable guitar to me and I didn't know what I had at the time. I'm personally a fan of the grey finish.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 19, 2010)

the neck is like a Schecter demon, but it makes my hand hurt, and the short scale really don`t help. I can`t talk about the sound `cause the AX I`ve try has Dimarzio`s on it. is not heavy (even with the mahogany body). I preffer 10000 times a 7321, but for 130$ is a good deal man, go ahead.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys please look at thread dates, the post today was a bump of a 3+ month old thread so I would say the guitar on CL is long gone


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 20, 2010)

FNGs...


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 20, 2010)

for 130 I'd snag that but if you end up not liking it there's the AX7521 that is much better from what I hear.


----------



## 6o66er (Jan 20, 2010)

Lol - nevermind.


----------

